# Come Meet Charlie Torano in Nanuet, NY 10-22-08



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

At Cigar King in Nanuet, NY from 5:00-8:00.

Stop on by for Torano specials and meet the man behind this great company.

Hope to see you then, Steve


----------

